# You Wont Belive What I Saw At Petsmart!!!



## solar-ton (Aug 15, 2005)

i was looking in the oscars tank and i saw this big one that had black eyes a wiered shaped mouth and fins then it hit me i remembered i saw a tilapia in my book that looked EXACTLY like the one in the tank cept the one in the tank was an ALBINO i wanted it so badly but i didnt have the room then the next day my friend said he cleaned out his 75g iguana tank(he noved it to a 125g)but the prob is is that he wants to put marbels in it(not gravel) and a spoenge filter YES A SPEONGE FILTER in it so i told him to get an enperor 400 and gravel but he said his parents were cheap as hell and they wouldnt get it but i could provide the hith cure(YES ITS WORKING)and i would take care of it and i really dont want such an incredably rare fish get abused so do you think i should do it?


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Actually sponge filters are very effictive and if you size them properly keep the water very clean and healthy. Many breeders use only sponge filters because of the safety factor to the fry and efficency of the biological filtration.


----------



## AshleytheGreat (Jul 24, 2005)

Go for it. But whats a tilapia?


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

whats a tilapia?

http://www.ksuaquaculture.org/fish.tilapia.htmhttp://images.search.yahoo.com/search/images?p=tilapia&ei=UTF-8&fr=slv1-fp


----------



## Fishboy93 (Jun 11, 2005)

talapia tastes good i dont think im talkin about that kind though. mmm food


----------



## solar-ton (Aug 15, 2005)

i think it was s.mossambicus er soemthing i just really dont want yet another preventable fish death to happen


----------



## AshleytheGreat (Jul 24, 2005)

Do you think they knew it wasnt an oscar?


----------



## solar-ton (Aug 15, 2005)

no the poeple that work at petsmart there are complete idiots they think cuviers bichrs are dinosaur eels and get 10" and are community fish.and i also noticed that it had a really mean look on its face unlike the oscars and i mean REALLY mean look like if you were to stick your finger in the tank it would rip it off.

well the kid isnt comming to my house or calling me so i guess that that tilapia is doomed grrr...die petsmart!


----------



## AshleytheGreat (Jul 24, 2005)

Die Petsmart...thats kind of harsh. If you donT like it so much . DON'T GO THERE.


----------



## solar-ton (Aug 15, 2005)

theyre the only place that has giant plants tough...

well its been like 5 days and my friend is being a moron...as usual and i can guarantee when i go there itl be gone or ill be just in time to see some moron with his girlfriend buy it ARRRGH.but im gonna go there tonight and see if i can reserve it....


----------



## 2complicated (Aug 25, 2005)

talapia is a type of hardy fish( in malaysia, where i live) i can find them in the drain.... nice to eat, anyways there very common, at ringgit malaysia(RM) 0.60 very cheap


----------



## 2complicated (Aug 25, 2005)

albino talapia are smaller than normal talapia abit more expensive RM0.80


----------

